# pifia



## valdo

Hola foreros,
Quisiera preguntarles si esta palabra se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano o ella surge solamente en la literatura? Me he encontrado con ella en el siguiente texto:

_Si les hubiera dado..., ¿qué diré yo?, unos mil quinientos rublos para el ajuar, para comprar esas telas y esos menudos objetos, esas bagatelas, en fin, que se venden en el bazar inglés, me habría conducido con más habilidad y el negocio me habría ido mejor. Ellas no me habrían soltado tan fácilmente. Por su manera de ser, después de la ruptura se habrían creído obligadas a devolverme el dinero recibido, y esto no les habría sido ni grato ni fácil. Además, habría entrado en juego su conciencia. Se habrían dicho que cómo podían romper con un hombre que se había mostrado tan generoso y delicado con ellas. En fin, que *he cometido una verdadera pifia*._

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## mgwls

Hola:

El verbo pifiar se usa mucho en el lenguaje cotidiano en Argentina, pero no recuerdo haber oído a alguien decir pifia (como sustantivo).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España es una palabra de uso más bien coloquial y se oye mucho en la calle, pero también la puedes ver escrita en la prensa, por ejemplo en el lenguaje deportivo y bastante menos en asuntos más formales.


----------



## coquis14

mgwls said:


> Hola:
> 
> El verbo pifiar se usa mucho en el lenguaje cotidiano en Argentina, pero no recuerdo haber oído a alguien decir pifia (como sustantivo).


Coincido en que se usa mucho en el lenguaje cotidiano pero creo que se usa  como verbo y tambièn bastante como  sustantivo.Por ej: en el deporte "ahi vemos la pifia de _____" (algun jugador malo , uno de boca)


----------



## ryba

mgwls said:


> Hola:
> 
> El verbo pifiar se usa mucho en el lenguaje cotidiano en Argentina, pero no recuerdo haber oído a alguien decir pifia (como sustantivo).


¿Entonces cómo le decís al hecho de pifiar? ¿_Pifiada_? O es que no lo decís..

*pifia* 
 nombre femenino

*1.* Golpe malo o poco acertado que se da con el taco en la bola de billar.  

*2.* coloquial Acto o hecho que resulta claramente errado o poco acertado, en ocasiones sin consecuencias graves e incluso divertidas, pero que deja en evidencia al que lo realiza: _es otro de esos programas que recogen las pifias más divertidas de la tele._


*pifiada*
 nombre femenino, coloquial, CSur, Perú: Pifia (acto o hecho errado).

_Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX) __© Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## juandavidcrog

*pifia**.* (De _pifiar_).f. Golpe en falso que se da con el taco en la bola de billar o de trucos. ||* 2.* coloq. Error, descuido, paso o dicho desacertado. ||* 3.*_ Bol._,_ Chile_ y_ Ecuad._ *escarnio.* ||* 4.*_ Perú._ *rechifla.*

 Sin embargo aquí en Colombia una pifia es algo muy malo y se usa como si fuera argot.


----------



## coquis14

juandavidcrog said:


> *pifia**.* (De _pifiar_).f. Golpe en falso que se da con el taco en la bola de billar o de trucos. ||* 2.* coloq. Error, descuido, paso o dicho desacertado. ||* 3.*_ Bol._,_ Chile_ y_ Ecuad._ *escarnio.* ||* 4.*_ Perú._ *rechifla.*
> 
> Sin embargo aquí en Colombia una pifia es algo muy malo y se usa como si fuera argot.


Puedes aclarar lo que es pifia en Colombia? estarias también respondiendo la pregunta del que iniciò el thread.


----------



## Bilma

Pifia es de uso común en México también.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Aquí en Colombia pifia es una persona deshonesta o simplemente pasada de moda... lo dirían como "Usted si es una pifia o Vos sos una pifia" y pifia tambén se refiere a algo de mala calida aquí en Colombia "Este carro si es una pifia" = Este carro no sirve para nada o es de mala calidad.


----------



## midnight125

Yo diria que pifiar es como errar. En Nicaragua eso es lo que se interpreta.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Si se busca en el diccionario el verbo pifiar significa eso... errar, es simplemente la connotación que tiene aquí en Colombia.


----------



## mgwls

ryba said:


> ¿Entonces cómo le decís al hecho de pifiar? ¿_Pifiada_? O es que no lo decís..
> 
> *pifiada*
> nombre femenino, coloquial, CSur, Perú: Pifia (acto o hecho errado).
> 
> _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX) __© Todos los derechos reservados_​



Exacto! Diría pifiada.


----------



## ryba

mgwls said:


> Exacto! Diría pifiada.


Gracias, *mgwls*.

Bienvenido, *juandavidcrog*, ya sé que no sos tan novato pero igual te doy la bienvenida porque me alegra ver a un forero de Medellín.


Saludos.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Gracias  espero aprender también mucho aquí de todos ustedes.


----------



## Cargustar

Desde mi punto de vista, en México casi no se usa ni el verbo pifiar ni pifia ni pifiada. Yo lo entiendo perfectamente pero nunca lo empleo. 
Se usa equivocar o, de manera muy informal, regar. -Me equivoqué, te equivocaste- o -la regué, ya la regaste-. El sustantivo sería equivocación o -regada, regadota-


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Otra manera coloquial de decirlo en México, (como regar) sería "meter la pata" y el sustantivo, "metida de pata".

Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

Nada mas para aportar a otro significado en Panamá "pifia' (pifiar)= presumir.

Saludos,


----------



## ryba

midnight125 said:


> Yo diria que pifiar es como errar. En Nicaragua eso es lo que se interpreta.


También me alegra mucho ver una forera nativa de Nicaragua, país de lagos, volcanes, grandes poetas y terremotos.

Decinos, Midnight, te suena el substantivo _pifia_, pifia = error, algo que no te sale? 

Mirlo, acabo de leer tu post. ¿Cómo habrá llegado a significar presumir? ¡Qué interesante!


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos.....


----------



## trevorb

Conozco la palabra 'pifia' de estos versos de Borges del soneto 'Blind Pew':
Ladrado por los perros de las granjas
Pifia de los muchachos del poblado​Pensaba que quería decir que los muchachos se burlaban de él (Blind Pew) y le hacían bromas pesadas, pero no encuentro este significado en el diccionario.

¿Se usa así normalmente?

Trevor.


----------



## gigihed

La palabra "pifia" la usamos normalmente para expresar burla o actitudes que reflejan arrogancia o presuncion. Escarnio o rechifla son otros terminos que pueden aplicarse al verso escrito por Borges


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes......


----------



## ryba

Agrego un link al apartado correspondiente en JERGAS, que es interesante.



ryba said:


> Nada mas para aportar a otro significado en Panamá "pifia' (pifiar)= presumir.
> 
> 
> 
> Mirlo, acabo de leer tu post. ¿Cómo habrá llegado a significar presumir? ¡Qué interesante!
Click to expand...


¿Eso quiere decir que en Panamá "pifia" es 'presunción'?


----------



## pejeman

Cargustar said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, en México casi no se usa ni el verbo pifiar ni pifia ni pifiada. Yo lo entiendo perfectamente pero nunca lo empleo.
> Se usa equivocar o, de manera muy informal, regar. -Me equivoqué, te equivocaste- o -la regué, ya la regaste-. El sustantivo sería equivocación o -regada, regadota-


 
En relación con los errores que se cometen en el beisbol, pifia se oye y se lee bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

ryba said:


> Agrego un link al apartado correspondiente en JERGAS, que es interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Eso quiere decir que en Panamá "pifia" es 'presunción'?


 
Si 'Riba' pifia es presunción = vanity, conceit


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

pejeman said:


> En relación con los errores que se cometen en el beisbol, pifia se oye y se lee bastante.
> 
> Saludos.


Interesante, me gusta ver ese deporte pero lamentablemente nunca terminé de entender bien ciertas reglas y menos aún muchas de las estrategias que se aplican. Sólo con escuchar a los relatores no he logrado terminar de comprenderlo. Por estas tierras lo utilizan los relatores de fútbol como:*"1.     * f. Golpe en falso que se da con el taco en la bola de billar o de trucos", aunque nada diga el DRAE de pelota de fútbol. También los que juegan al billar, claro está.
En la segunda acepción, *"2.     * f. coloq. Error, descuido, paso o dicho desacertado", su uso también existe pero es algo menor, creo yo.
Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
En el Perú se entiende tanto en el sentido de errar una bola (muy frecuente escucharlo de boca de narradores de fútbol [léase: patear y no darle a la bola]), como en el de rechifla (al árbitro o al equipo contrario). 
Como verán es un término que se aplica mucho en el ámbito deportivo.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usa mucho en deportes (sobre todo beisbol) cuando alguien comete un error flagrante.


----------



## catusiana

En Chile tiene dos significados:

1° Como algún tipo de error o desperfecto de algo.

"La cocina me salió con una pifia" -> Con un error de fábrica.
"Se me pifió la cocina" -> Se me hechó a perder la cocina.



2° Como ruido molesto denotando molestia hacia algo o alguien (el ruido que hacen los fanáticos en el fútbol cuando el árbitro hace algo malo, o en conciertos cuando aparece un músico que desean del escenario).

"El cantante fue pifiado por el público apenas pisó el escenario."
"El arbitro fue pifiado por los asistentes cuando cobró la falta."

"


----------



## LuPyS

hola, pues yo conosco esa palabra como un error, y se usa mucho por aca en Mexico en el deporte de Beisbol...


----------



## Vell Bruixot

--deleted--


----------



## XiaoRoel

catusiana said:


> En Chile tiene dos significados:
> 
> 1° Como algún tipo de error o desperfecto de algo.
> 
> "La cocina me salió con una pifia" -> Con un error de fábrica.
> "Se me pifió la cocina" -> Se me hechó a perder la cocina.
> 
> 
> 
> 2° Como ruido molesto denotando molestia hacia algo o alguien (el ruido que hacen los fanáticos en el fútbol cuando el árbitro hace algo malo, o en conciertos cuando aparece un músico que desean del escenario).
> 
> "El cantante fue pifiado por el público apenas pisó el escenario."
> "El arbitro fue pifiado por los asistentes cuando cobró la falta."
> 
> "


Ya han respondido aquí.


----------



## Erreconerre

valdo said:


> Hola foreros,
> Quisiera preguntarles si esta palabra se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano o ella surge solamente en la literatura? Me he encontrado con ella en el siguiente texto:
> 
> _Si les hubiera dado..., ¿qué diré yo?, unos mil quinientos rublos para el ajuar, para comprar esas telas y esos menudos objetos, esas bagatelas, en fin, que se venden en el bazar inglés, me habría conducido con más habilidad y el negocio me habría ido mejor. Ellas no me habrían soltado tan fácilmente. Por su manera de ser, después de la ruptura se habrían creído obligadas a devolverme el dinero recibido, y esto no les habría sido ni grato ni fácil. Además, habría entrado en juego su conciencia. Se habrían dicho que cómo podían romper con un hombre que se había mostrado tan generoso y delicado con ellas. En fin, que *he cometido una verdadera pifia*._
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias,



Por aquí es como lo dijo Toño Torreón. 
Los cronistas de béisbol la usan para decir que se cometió un error en el juego. Creo que solamente los beisbolistas usan el término, y hasta me parece que se ha vuelto exclusiva de este deporte y que no se usa en ninguna otra circunstancia.
El sustantivo es tan común como el verbo: *pifiar* _la rola que sale por tecera_ es cometer error al querer tomar la pelota que sale rodando por la tercera base.


----------

